# Apparently Some Men Want to Legalize Rape...



## Church2224 (Feb 3, 2016)

Or some claim it. I need some help from those on SSO who maybe are more informed than I am...

I am not really into the whole "Third Wave Feminism" nor am I into the "Men's Right activates" movements. I do quite despise this whole "Pickup Artist" and "Neo Masculinity" movement as it is pretty amoral and destroys the self esteem of men who need real psychological help. 

But if this is true, and if this degenerate and his followers are advocating this I am truly disgusted - 

&#8216;Pro-rape&#8217; blogger organizes meetings for men across U.S. | WTVR.com

Roosh V: 'Pick-up artist' labels protesters

Can some one at least fact check this information for me and if he really is advocated the legalization of rape?

I have two friends, and an ex, who were raped. It is not something I take lightly at all. So if some one could shed some light on this, it would be great.


----------



## ihunda (Feb 4, 2016)

It looks like pure bad marketing. Nothing to see here,


----------



## downburst82 (Feb 4, 2016)

Cancelled: So-Called 'Make Rape Legal' International Event : snopes.com


----------



## Edika (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks like a waste of O2 lifeform. His argument about rape is so transparent we're talking about negative n,k values. 
Return of the kings? Tribes? Secret meetings? Yes they are just misunderstood individuals with no plans for sexual violence towards women. And they're true men, none of that homo crap.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 4, 2016)

> I can no longer guarantee the safety or privacy of the men who want to attend on February 6, especially since most of the meetups can not be made private in time. While I can't stop men who want to continue meeting in private groups, there will be no official Return Of Kings meetups. The listing page has been scrubbed of all locations. I apologize to all the supporters who are let down by my decision.


So what they're saying is, poor tough tribal kings are afraid of being publicly known or laughed at by feminists and non-masculine men. Poor guys 

Also - the article that keeps getting linked when his legalise rape thing is brought up is one where he spouted a load of ranty nonsense about women getting raped, then for some reason suggested rape on private property be legalised because somehow, that'd stop rape. He received a ton of backlash and backpedaled days later, claiming the article to be satirical/humorous of nature.

Doesn't mean Roosh (and most of his followers) isn't a flaming pile of dung, though.


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, I don't think these sorts of people can be called men....


----------



## jeremyb (Feb 4, 2016)

I think everyone who supports this filth should get raped by a band of big leather clad gay dudes with huge .......s, just so they know how it feels.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2016)

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/pro...-over-safety-concerns.html?mid=twitter_nymag#


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm still trying to grasp how some lanky, skeezy looking dumbass is apparently a "ladies man." 

I can't grasp at all what kind of guys would actually show up to this event but i'm guessing it will be a bunch of basement dwelling "nice guys" that have been "friendzoned."



Church2224 said:


> Can some one at least fact check this information for me and if he really is advocated the legalization of rape?



You're the one who made the original post - hop to it.


----------



## celticelk (Feb 5, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/pro...-over-safety-concerns.html?mid=twitter_nymag#


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> I can't grasp at all what kind of guys would actually show up to this event but i'm guessing it will be a bunch of basement dwelling "nice guys" that have been "friendzoned."



I bet it's worse than that. It's probably the complete loser 40 year old virgin with no social skills, no job and still playing video games all day long in his parents' basement.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 5, 2016)

Judging by the guys I've met that were into PUA stuff, they're actually pretty regular looking guys that just can't seem to get laid.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2016)

^ They were trying to learn how to pick up girls or trying to legalize rape? One goes several orders of magnitude further in the lack of self respect department than the other.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 5, 2016)

UnderTheSign said:


> So what they're saying is, poor tough tribal kings are afraid of being publicly known or laughed at by feminists and non-masculine men decent human beings. Poor guys



Fixed that for you



tedtan said:


> ^ They were trying to learn how to pick up girls or trying to legalize rape? One goes several orders of magnitude further in the lack of self respect department than the other.



Yeah, it's strange isn't it, how in a culture where women are sexually commodified such that it's both a woman's fault that she gets creeped on because of her wardrobe and it's socially positive to "pick up chicks" that subcultures can crop up defending rape and apologizing for rapists. It's almost like they go hand in hand or something, as if we live in a culture that reinforces sexist objectification.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 6, 2016)

I feel weird reading this, by the way. Not because i think Roosh and his people deserved to be hang over it, but rather because of the blatant misinformation/character assassination that has been going on to the guy. Nowhere in his meeting does it stated that it was a "pro rape" event (as showed by the Snopes link), but there it is, getting propagated like flies around feces. Then again, they are acceptable targets, aren't they?


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I feel weird reading this, by the way. Not because i think Roosh and his people deserved to be hang over it, but rather because of the blatant misinformation/character assassination that has been going on to the guy. Nowhere in his meeting does it stated that it was a "pro rape" event (as showed by the Snopes link), but there it is, getting propagated like flies around feces. Then again, they are acceptable targets, aren't they?



Yeah that is the reason I wanted to start this thread. Some people know more about finding the core truth better than I can. That plus I have little free time anymore to dig deep into anything

He did mention something about legalizing rape in an article he wrote, however he says it is satire. Not sure, he still seems like some one I would be skeptical of.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 6, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> I feel weird reading this, by the way. Not because i think Roosh and his people deserved to be hang over it, but rather because of the blatant misinformation/character assassination that has been going on to the guy. Nowhere in his meeting does it stated that it was a "pro rape" event (as showed by the Snopes link), but there it is, getting propagated like flies around feces. Then again, they are acceptable targets, aren't they?



If this guy is advocating ideas which would strengthen rape culture, then I'd classify that as "pro-rape".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2016)

There's people here defending Phil Anselmo being a racist, and now RooshV. 

I thought this site was better than this.



Church2224 said:


> He did mention something about legalizing rape in an article he wrote, however he says it is satire



Sounds like the "It was a joke!" excuse when someone's called out.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 6, 2016)

My vision of the types of guys that would show up at these "meetings":






I'm friends with a lot of guys in the Detroit/Flint hardcore scene, and I know a multitude of them were planning on going to the meet there to most likely beat people to death, though it was cancelled. I would never partake in that sort of manner, but it somewhat shares my sentiments on how they should be treated.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Feb 6, 2016)

^ Hey, where did you get that picture of me???

Seriously though this .... makes me so angry I think I would actually resort to physical violence against this Roosh guy. And I'm usually very laid back.


----------



## MrWulf (Feb 7, 2016)

Church2224 said:


> Yeah that is the reason I wanted to start this thread. Some people know more about finding the core truth better than I can. That plus I have little free time anymore to dig deep into anything
> 
> He did mention something about legalizing rape in an article he wrote, however he says it is satire. Not sure, he still seems like some one I would be skeptical of.



Like i noted, the Snopes link indicated that nothing like that have been said or advertised. I really have no dog in this fight as much as i dislike the blatant misinformation that have been going on.



JPhoenix19 said:


> If this guy is advocating ideas which would strengthen rape culture, then I'd classify that as "pro-rape".



Citation needed. Really though, thats a big if to throw around



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's people here defending Phil Anselmo being a racist, and now RooshV.
> 
> I thought this site was better than this.
> 
> ...



Yeah how dare someone think that misinformation and lies in the media about someone else (even if he is an asshole) is not alright?

Again, just to reiterate, im not in the camp of Rooshv and his dude. Im only irritated about the misinformation from the media


----------



## flint757 (Feb 7, 2016)

> WHAT'S TRUE: Men's rights "tribal meetings" were organized for 6 February 2016 via the Return of Kings web site; *previous content hosted on that site advocated for loosening of rape laws or was generally misogynistic*; on 3 February 2016, the web site cancelled all planned meetings.



Cancelled: So-Called 'Make Rape Legal' International Event : snopes.com


Perhaps the verbiage used by the anti-crowd is a bit strong, but...



JPhoenix19 said:


> If this guy is advocating ideas which would strengthen rape culture, then I'd classify that as "pro-rape".



---

Y'all think that's bad, apparently a group of guys a couple hours from where I live were organizing a secret rape party where I guess they'd bring 'dates' and, well, you know...

Luckily someone got the message who wasn't into the idea and stopped it before it could ever happen, and like this event, many planned on going to either put them in their place or prevent it from happening if anything were to arise, be it violence or alerting the authorities.

Creeps, creeps everywhere it seems.


----------



## vilk (Feb 8, 2016)

It's a shared goal with ISIS actually


----------



## asher (Feb 8, 2016)

vilk said:


> It's a shared goal with ISIS actually



Douche'ia law.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 8, 2016)

Isis and Pickup artists having similar goals? 

Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 8, 2016)

MrWulf said:


> Citation needed. Really though, thats a big if to throw around



Not quite a big if the throw around, it seems. A few paragraphs into his own explanation of "neomasculinity" mumbo-jumbo and I found this gem:



> The idea of gender equality is a myth that has no scientific basis.



and



> Women are also craftily aware of local legal conditions and how it can be manipulated in their favor.



Furthering a divide between genders while marginalizing and victim-blaming? While not being directly or outwardly "pro-rape" per se (that is, not coming out and saying rape is okay), it is definitely chauvinistic and sets a baseline for rape culture. In that way, I think it's fair to say his ideology is indeed pro-rape- even if indirectly. But with an issue like rape and rape culture, _there is no difference between direct and indirect support! _In other words, the adage "If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem" applies here.


----------

